# RSC Hamlet



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just to let everyone know who can get it, Hamlet from the RSC will be shown on BBC4 on Sunday night. This is a thrilling production set in Africa with an all black cast. I have seen it and really enjoyed. Well worth a watch.


----------



## amzoun (Sep 6, 2020)

I watched this in my literature class this morning because he are reading Hamlet, and I'm watching it again! Awesome play 

Nox Vidmate VLC


----------

